# AMR's mass hire event in CT



## BillyBonebrake (Dec 4, 2012)

I just got back from AMR's New Haven facility. They hosted two days of 100+ candidates applying for approximately 50 part time slots across Connecticut. It was a 100 question written exam, 2 practical stations (trauma & medical), and a 15 minute face-to-face interview. The staff were very thorough & professional. Now I wait ... along with a whole lot of others. 

Before this "interview" I combed the forum trying to gather any info on how things are done by AMR in this area. No luck. But now I know. And it is an entirely different protocol from other parts of the country. For on thing, they're not satisfied with your NREMT certificate. They want you to test again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2012)

BillyBonebrake said:


> I just got back from AMR's New Haven facility. They hosted two days of 100+ candidates applying for approximately 50 part time slots across Connecticut. It was a 100 question written exam, 2 practical stations (trauma & medical), and a 15 minute face-to-face interview. The staff were very thorough & professional. Now I wait ... along with a whole lot of others.
> 
> Before this "interview" I combed the forum trying to gather any info on how things are done by AMR in this area. No luck. But now I know. And it is an entirely different protocol from other parts of the country. For on thing, they're not satisfied with your NREMT certificate. They want you to test again.



Pretty much AMR anywhere will make you take a test that is around 100-160 questions. 

The local AMR in my area make you test with a 100-160 question test and our scope of practice is well below the NREMT.


----------



## leoemt (Dec 4, 2012)

I found the test to be easy. It is only about 80 questions of BLS content, the rest is Personality Trait questions. You will find that most companies will have you take a test of some kind. 

If you get hired you will have to go through a Urine test and a physical agility test. 

Good luck.


----------



## BillyBonebrake (Dec 4, 2012)

There were no personality trait questions, it was 100% BLS questions. No mention of pee test or physical ability tests but that should come as no surprise to anyone who gets past this hurdle. Now the wait ... ugh ... the wait.


----------



## leoemt (Dec 4, 2012)

BillyBonebrake said:


> There were no personality trait questions, it was 100% BLS questions. No mention of pee test or physical ability tests but that should come as no surprise to anyone who gets past this hurdle. Now the wait ... ugh ... the wait.



Strange, must have been a different test. I thought it was a company wide standard test. Each division must create their own test.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Dec 4, 2012)

One of my bunkmates applied. He said it wasn't that bad. He will see. I thought about applying, but I only have a little over a year of experience as an EMT.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 5, 2012)

Any idea what AMR pays in CT?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2012)

traumaluv2011 said:


> One of my bunkmates applied. He said it wasn't that bad. He will see. I thought about applying, but I only have a little over a year of experience as an EMT.



Apply anyway! Many companies don't want experience so they can train you "their" way. You have nothing to lose, and why not make money doing what you like?


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2012)

traumaluv2011 said:


> One of my bunkmates applied. He said it wasn't that bad. He will see. I thought about applying, but I only have a little over a year of experience as an EMT.



Bunkmates? Live in program in CT?

And yeah, most AMR ops give a written test - nothing crazy.


----------



## Glider (Dec 5, 2012)

I was there at New Haven on Monday as well (1-4)

It was a very straight forward and well-run interview process (considering the numbers).

Will post if/when I hear back


----------



## Glider (Dec 5, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Any idea what AMR pays in CT?



My interviewer told me something like this for an EMT-B

Bridgeport:
Starting: ~16/hr
6 Months: ~19/hr
1 year+: ~22/hr

New Haven was similar, but slightly because they are unionized.


----------



## Glider (Dec 7, 2012)

Call backs just started..rather "email-backs"


----------



## DeWolfe (Dec 7, 2012)

I have just recently received certification, I have started to work at a volunteer company.  Do these companies want brand new people with no experience?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 7, 2012)

DeWolfe said:


> I have just recently received certification, I have started to work at a volunteer company.  Do these companies want brand new people with no experience?



I can't say specifically for AMR Connecticut, but I know of many companies that have no issue with hiring EMTs right out of school so that they can train them in the "company way" and not worry about previously learned bad habits. There is no reason to wait to apply unless the company is only seeking experienced providers.


----------



## BillyBonebrake (Dec 7, 2012)

Glider said:


> Call backs just started..rather "email-backs"



Well, I just got an email-back, which was in the affirmative. STOKED. Going out to dinner.


----------



## rbromme (Dec 7, 2012)

DeWolfe said:


> I have just recently received certification, I have started to work at a volunteer company.  Do these companies want brand new people with no experience?



A large portion of the people that were at the interview have little to no experience.  If you want to work, apply.  You can't win if you don't play.  Bridgeport is not union but the other divisions pay rates can be googled by looking for the CBA.


----------



## Jon (Dec 8, 2012)

BillyBonebrake said:


> Well, I just got an email-back, which was in the affirmative. STOKED. Going out to dinner.



Good for you!


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 8, 2012)

Glider said:


> My interviewer told me something like this for an EMT-B
> 
> Bridgeport:
> Starting: ~16/hr
> ...



Thanks! Much appreciate the info.


----------



## Glider (Dec 8, 2012)

BillyBonebrake said:


> Well, I just got an email-back, which was in the affirmative. STOKED. Going out to dinner.




Me too. Hope to see you there!


----------

